# Hung Sheng flasks ordered



## papheteer (Apr 18, 2014)

I ordered the following flasks from Hung Sheng. Will be arriving in a few weeks. I've just tried deflasking my first flask a few weeks ago and I can't believe how fast the plants are growing. Hopefully in a year or 2 I'll have some nice seedlings to trade/sell!

jackii x micranthum var. eburneum
Ho Chi Minh x emersonii 'Chiu Hua' SM/TOGA
malipoense 'Bear-31b' x micranthum var. eburneum 'White Bear' SM/TPS 
Magic Lantern 'Bear-4' SM/TPS x malipoense 'Bear-14' 
vietnamense x emersonii var. huonglanae 'Bear-
Wossner Butterfly x huonglanae 'Bear-2'
emersonii x hangianum 'Bear-7'
Magic Lantern 'Bear-1' BM/TPS x hangianum 'Super Bear' SM/TPS


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 18, 2014)

> Hopefully in a year or 2 I'll have some nice seedlings to trade/sell!


Please do!!! Nice choices as well!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 19, 2014)

Parvi-fest!


----------



## orchideya (Apr 19, 2014)

Great selection! 
I will have something to trade with you - just picked up my 4 flasks from Sam at Orchid Inn.


----------



## papheteer (May 27, 2014)

What an unfortunate turn of events. Hung sheng made a mistake and sent my package to Vancouver airport instead of toronto. I called and called and all they told me was I needed to pick the plants and clear the customs in person. So when I told hung sheng and he decided just destroy the shipment and send me back my money. Today i got my money back but short 140$ of what I sent him. I'm cool with that. But I feel really bad for all those parvi seedlings...


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 27, 2014)

they should have refunded you all the money or resend duplicate flasks..that's completely their fault. I would never do business with them just because I heard this.


----------



## goldenrose (May 27, 2014)

I'm in agreement with Ed, what's the reasoning for $140 less?


----------



## papheteer (May 27, 2014)

Sorry I made a mistake in my calculations. It cost me 770 CAD to send him 660 USD at that time. That's including 30 CAD wire transfer fee. If he sent me 660 USD I should be receiving 719 CAD (exchange rate is 1.09). Short 89 CAD, not 140. I sent him an email asking about it.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 27, 2014)

What a headache!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2014)

They should make it right, or there will be a lot of folks associated with Slippertalk that might be boycotting their business.


----------



## papheteer (May 27, 2014)

Oh gosh. It's not my intention to bad mouth hung sheng. Aside from the language barrier i found him to be very easy to deal with. I have emailed him about the money and I'm pretty sure he will make amends. I will keep you guys posted!!


----------



## papheteer (May 27, 2014)

Been exchanging emails with him. He won't give me anymore money. He can't seem to understand that should have sent me USD not CAD. It's been soooo stressful for me.. I'm just gonna let it go. Charge it to experience. I will just deal with canadian/us growers/importers from now on..


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

that sucks. You should have asked a STF'er in Vancouver to go for you.


----------



## orchideya (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Papheteer. I was hoping to follow your experience.

If you still want those flasks you can get them through Crystal Star just like I did with my hangianum. Ellen takes care of shipping, importing documents and customs processing.


----------



## papheteer (May 28, 2014)

NYEric said:


> that sucks. You should have asked a STF'er in Vancouver to go for you.



Yeah. I didn't know anyone in Vancouver...


----------



## Trithor (May 28, 2014)

I am sorry to hear that. Do you not use a freight/clearing agent? An agent would have cleared them for you and (admittedly with extra fees) would have forwarded them to you. It is always worth the little extra to use an agent.


----------



## papheteer (May 28, 2014)

orchideya said:


> Sorry to hear that Papheteer. I was hoping to follow your experience.
> 
> If you still want those flasks you can get them through Crystal Star just like I did with my hangianum. Ellen takes care of shipping, importing documents and customs processing.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------

